# 'Crow-Baby' takes flight! and?????



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am so worried!

'Crow-Baby', a Pigeon of course! - my cherished survivor of his Babyhood's trauma of a viscious Crow attack, 5 months old now, and a good flier...

Well, now and then we go outside to be amid the grazing ferals, where he tended to merely socialize a little and not do any real flying, and the last few days, I have been letting the various indoor Birds go into my Workshop so they may fly outside when I have the big roll-up door open...

'Crow-Baby' has been spending time in the shop, roosting in new high places, having fun out there with one of the young Doves, comeing in on his own for food-times, since he can not eat on his own and relies on us doing 'Seed-Pops' a few times a-day...

Well, I was not especially paying attention, and realized when I was expecting him to be in here asking for his breakfast...and then looking for him to invite him to have some food, that he is gone.

So, sometime this morning-afternoon, he appearently flew out to be amid the ferals, or just to enjoy the day and fly around some, without me realizeing it, and I can not find him anywhere out there or in here.

Since he can not eat on his own, this will spell his doom if he does not return.

I can only guess he is flying farther than the immediate surrounds here, maybe enjoying how really nice the day is today, and is just distracted with his new found freedom in the great out-doors!

I just hope he remembers to come back...and does not get TOO enthused with explores or flying to god knows where...

Oh golly...

He is a bright Bird in so many ways...I just hope he is a bright Bird with this one..!


So, send him your positive 'waves' of "Get back home for some SEED-POPS'...!!!!"



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would be worried also! but as you said he is a good flyer, so Please have faith as everyone tells me to have! He is probly just having some fun and will return soon! Try not to worry, and many hugs to you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*All fingers and toes*

crossed for Crow Baby's safe return!!!!

Keep us posted...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Phil,
Put up posters tomorrow if Crow Baby doesn't return. I'll send a few $$ towards a reward. I feel so bad !! 
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Phil, I know you are worried sick about Crow Baby. I'll say a special prayer for him. The poster idea might work, It is worth a try.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'll be sending special thoughts and prayers out to you & especially for "crow" baby that he has the homing instinct!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Phil, sure hope Crow-Baby comes home soon!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh, thanks all...


Almost 10:00 P.M. now, and no sign of him...

Well, I will see whats up in the morning, I will set my alarm and get up early.

Went out around the nearbye blocks looking, but nothing to go on there.

Oh golly, that C-B'y...!

Fingers 'crossed'..!

Looks like one of the adolescent Doves also flew-the-coop too, which for them is fine since they are ready to be doing so now...little 'Peanut' who was the smallest of them from the beginning, and who flies very well, more like a Sparrow in flying manner, but very good at it and very 'Wild' for some time now, so...they shall do fine I am sure, having been mentored for some time now by the two wild Adult Doves in here...who taught most of the young Doves I had just raised to be TOTALLY WILD, where before, they were all so calm and easy and hand perching and so on...Lol...


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I oh so hope your baby returns to you! I can only imagine the way you're feeling right now. I'm sending all my positive energy your way to help guide your special baby home again!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Do you know where*

the feral pigeons hang out in your town? school fields, fast food places , etc, your little one maybe hanging with them. I sure hope you find him, or he comes home soon. Good luck. 

Andi Dahm


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Andi,


Well...they hang out 'here'...Lol...

But various other loose flocks of course congregate as they may, but only one other that I know of, and maybe - as for your suggestion - I will go visit them tomorrow if the matter is not resolved otherwise...good idea...

Oh yea...big Heart tug with this.

I know he is pretty hungry by now!

Maybe in his mind, somehow, I am just supposed to be 'there', no matter where he is, so he might be wondering where the heck I am!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Any sign yet, Phil?

I have very little experience of pigeons that I have had from squabbies flying off, but the two that did stayed away for at least one night. One came back, very hungry, three days after he had flown off.

Cynthia


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am lost for words! I will be Praying and hoping for his safe return!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh Phil! I'll be praying for his return, too. What a special bird, and a wonderful relationship you have -- I so hope he finds his way home!!! Please keep us posted


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi All...


Oh golly...no sign yet...

I drove around the block this morning, went to where I know there used to be a casual flock and no Birds there anymore.

Drove larger around-the-blocks...

Looked up to the sky quite a few times and called him...

Well, keep your fingers crossed!

He will be quite hungry by now...

Yeeeeeeesh, what is he doing???

"Crow-Baby Come Home!!!!!"


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*This may seem crazy but worth a*

try. I have in the past wanted to find out where a large flock was sleeping at night, they would arrive from different directions when arriving for food daily. Some of them would come from across the street where they stay at night on top of the shingled apt roof. Others would fly in from the south, I actually tried following them to where they were headed around sundown, the first time I couldn't keep up, but I did eventually find them and found out where they were at night I headed in that direction they left and searched on top of phone lines, big apt buildings, commerical buildings and I found them. I believe that your little guy is with a small flock and you will find him with them. Where I don't know or why I am even writing or telling you this, but it is what I believe to be true. If you are able to do so check out the flocks sleeping at night around your town and call out to him.... during the day keep looking for small flocks, hang out at a close by park for an hour with feed (it's amazing how they tell each other CHOW TIME! they show up... , then try another open area where birds might be. If I was close by I would help you in your search... Good luck and let us know when you find him ok!!??
Andi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Have you contacted animal control, shelters, local vets, any one who might end up receiving Crow Baby? Did you put up posters?
Daryl


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I am rooting for Crow-Baby's return also. He may be too excited to worry much about food his first time out.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhh...this IS his 'first time out' too...or, since he was still a just-barely-flier and I used to take him out to forage-peck with the wild Pigeons in the courtyard here. and I hovered, too to make sure no one bothered him...

I did not take him out again after those several occasions back when, because he was bald and I did not want anyone pecking at him...!

Anyway, some weeks ago, the Feathers grew in on his head, so he was quite handsome then in a Feathered way instead of bald...

Oh, I really was not thinking, to have let him be flying in the Workshop, thinking that would also encourage the Doves to do so ( which for one of the Doves, it did) and then for me to have my Big Roll-Up Door open like that...

It just did not occur to me that he'd go out and fly off like this...at most, if I partially thought about it at all, I thought he'd go out, socialize a little, and come back in.

Well, I drove all over today, looking...up and down all the aleys, scanning roof edges and places also where the buildings meet the ground...corners in parking lots...places where I know a tired or weak Pigeon may resort to...

Drove to every place around here where I know Pigeons used to sometimes congregate a little...

I called many Vets and all the Animal Hospitals and gave them the description and left my name and number...

Drove to the only remaining 'Animal Shelter' and no Crow-Baby there, no Birds of the Pigeon kind there, only some Parrots and Cockatiels supposedly not yet out of their waiting for claim time to run out, then to be available to be adopted out...

I keep seeing him in my mind, that waky little happy face nuzzleing when we did Seed-Pops, his little 'Victory Dance' when we'd get through and I'd hold him up high on my palms for him to do the dance he always did when we did Seed-Pops...he'd twirl in a circle and be so vivid and silly with happiness. Ten he'd fly onto a shelf or bookcase top to p[reen or day dream or hang out with the other Birds in here.

When he'd see me get the little towell I'd put on my lap ( to catch any Seeds I might drop while feeding him) , he'd instantly fly over, land on it and do the same dance, which was for being happy-excited that we were about to do Seed-Pops.

So Seed-Pops apways, every time, had a twirley-Bird Dance before, and after.

Damn...

I sure love little Crow Baby and this is really worrying me...

240 Grammes, and a medium-small sized Pigeon, he could go a few days certainly on no chow...

But still, he will be feeling mighty hungry by now, and what the heck is he doing not to have flown "home" yet???

Yeeeeeesh...!

Too, he is a quite friendly happy social Bird, so he would not be shy I do not think to be around people...so...if he does, I just hope that somehow they will contact some of the places I left my info with...if they find him landing oon them of next to them or something.

Heck, for all I know, if he sees someone put a white napkin on their lap, he might just land there and do his Dance of twirling vivid Bird laughter, thinking 'they' maybe will do 'Seed-Pops' for him if he does...

Oh boy...this feels like a huge wet blanket on my Heart...him being out there, wherever, and me not knowing any more about it, than that...


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Now this may sound silly, but how's about checking with a few local radio and t.v. stations, see if they will post a brief notice. Like I said, I send a bit of $ to defer expenses, or toward reward. I love Crow Baby too, and cry every time i read this thread and see that you haven't found him.
Daryl


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Phil --

I keep checking in to see if you've found him. Poor little guy -- I hope he comes home safely, and SOON!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

I'm adding my good hopes & thoughts for your little one to return to you in good shape & only a little hungry.

A suggestion regarding trying to locate him I'd like to add to the other good suggestions here. Take one of your photo's and create a flyer w/description of your "lost pet" . Make a bunch of xerox copies and drive around w/stapler or hammer tacker and post on billboards, telephone poles and the like where others put there flyers in a 5 mile radius. Of course your contact info. You might at least get some calls about sightings. There may even be a neighbor or someone 
nearby you who feeds in back yard and the pij has landed there w/others to feed. Even if he isn't feeding on his own, if he is w/a flock he'll probably go to their feeding haunts w/them.

Best,

fp


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Please*

Lord, bring crow home. In Jesus name. Amen


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...still no sign of him...

I keep experienceing that I FEEL him out there somewhere, and I drove around several times again in the direction I seem to feel him to be...

Somehow my feeling/imagining, is that he is not really very far away.

But nothing...

So...I don't know...

I have not prayed this much very often in all these years...

Nor walked outside to scan the roofs and eves and so on, or call out to the sky, so often, ever...

Well, he is a wacky little Bird...and maybe still running well enough on stored calories and enthusisms and who knows what else. It rained yesterday morning pretty good, so many puddles were around for-a-day, so, at least I can imagine him having got a drink finally anyway...so long as the puddle was deep enough for him to get his whole Beak into it.

Time for some sleep...

Till next...

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Phil, I know this is a silly question but have you made a really thorough search of the shop just to make certain that he has not fallen behind something or got caught in something and can't get out?

Cynthia


----------



## mainesgem (Sep 12, 2005)

Phil-I sure hope you find him ok. It must be so hard!!!! I am praying that you find your "baby" all right. Giving up Lucy was so hard for me. I can only imagine how gut wrenching this be for you. 

I am praying.
Jenny.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Well, 9:36 P.M., Thursday now...

Thank you so much for your support and good suggestions...!

I have from early on, checked and rechecked and ultimately checked ever less possible places indoors here, in the Shop and all, and in my appartment area...

And again today, driven through all the surrounding alleys and other places, scanning...places where Pigeons may be found from my past experience, places I have never per-se seen any even also...that and then some, widening my searches, scanning high and low.

Thought I saw him for a moment next to some street people, and my heart about leaped out of my chest, but when I got close, it was a little black Kitten...

Once, long ago, my first Pigeon recovery/rescue in fact, 'Elmo' who once well was a free outdoor flier daily...

In her earlier forays, one day I was across town and felt something was wrong, and so rushed home...no Elmo, but that was normal anyway since she flew as she pleased...

But it nagged me terribly, feeling 'something' was wrong, so I went looking, and seeing a neighbor gal, I started to ask her if she had seen a plack Pigeon with white primaries and white head, and she said she had seen some kiknf of darkish Bird, that there was some kind of Bird trapped in her swimming pool clean-out thing, and her dog had been sniffing at it trying to get it but the lid was on. She had peeked in, lifting the lid, to see what the dog had been scratching and sniffing at, but was scared of it since she did not know anything about Birds, but at least she'd put the lid back on so the Dog could not get to it...

So I leap over their fence, pull the lid, and there is Elmo, soaking wet, with but an inch of breathing room between her and the lid, in 8 inches of swirling rushing Water in the filter trap basket, and the water rushing through and so on, so I yanked her out and brought her home and she was fine...just chilled and wet.

Thing is, I can not tell what my feelings are about Crow-Baby and his whereabouts or condition...I know I 'feel' him SOMEWHERE, but I can not tell 'where'...and I can not tell if he is in peril or deceased even.

I have talked with various street people I casually know, and they have been on the look out.

This is an inner city area, an old seedy run down vestigual slummy commercial district, soon to all be torn down anyway, and there are no residential homes or neighbors in the usual sense. Very few people live here in this immediate area, and those that do, like me, are in old crappy commercial buildings, not 'homes' with yards and so on.

I have checked and rechecked and checked again, the various places I know Pigeons sometimes gather in small numbers...checked all the alleys and streets...found several deceased Pigeons who were not C'-Baby.

Checked my roof and rain gutters, checked all around the property here, in every nook or cranny I could see to check into...

I have anxuously hoped for some insight or clairvoyant moment in which to 'see' what TO do, or 'where' TO look, or anything, something...but...nothing I can attest to as for guidance in those rhelms.

Is he even still alive? Has he been hit by a Car? did he land in sme courtyard where Dogs may have got him? Is he hurt, too weak now to fly? Lost? Hideing in some dim recess or little legde behind a fence or under a shrub somewhere?

Did he head 'back' to Santa Anna, or San Berdooo, or wherever it was, where, as a Baby, Crows drove him from his Nest and assailed him on the asphalt at the Motel, untill that kind fellow intervened, to bring him all the way here, finding me, after spending all morning trying to find aid for him in southern Cal? Then, travelling east, finally found me here? And continued on to wherever he was going?

I do not know what to think...as far as what has happenned.

Other than, I made a terrible error of passive judgement, to have not made sure Crow-Baby was secure as an indoor Bird only. 

I imagined, in the side of my appreciations/thoughts, without thinking about it intentionally, that if he did go 'out', that he would also come-back-in...

...did he just fly too, in some giddy enthusisams of no cieling to limit him? - did he fly too far, and get lost?

We had our Food-Times every few hours, and if we missed one, we made up for it with a heavier amount on the next one...so I and he were very used to him landing on my desk or shoulder to remind me, if I had not initiated the gesture of chow-time by asking or calling him...so some of me thought this would continue, even if he DID go 'out'. That he'd go out, goof around with the feral Pigeons, flirt, get pecked at, graze peck with them ( with no success as far as getting any Seeds mind you , but he still tried! ) and, getting hungry, would come back in.

If I asked him, "Are you thirsty?" He would lower his head and imitate drinking. Then stop and look at me expectantly, whereuopn, I would go get a little cup of Water to offer to him, or offer one I already had handy.

If I asked him, "Are you hungry?" He would hold his head high and have this wacky-vivid-happy look and start his twirly-bird dance. Whereupon I'd say, "Well, lets do it!" and he'd fly to follow me into the office, where, sitting at my desk, I'd grab his towell and so on, and we would do the deed of Seed-Pops.


And apearently...his going out, and coming back 'in'... was not to be the case at all.

So...

I will keep looking...

But I know that he has got to be running very low on calories by now...if he is in fact free from mishap otherwise.


So...

Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Phil,
I have cried and prayed over Crow Baby and you so much, and I didn't even get to bond with and come to know him like you did. You have done your best, it's now up to Crow Baby.
Love,
Daryl


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Im sorry*

he hasn't come home. I believe he is alive and I hope he fly's home to you soon. you can list him on this website for lost birds http://www.birdhotline.com/ 

Does anyone on here know of the ladies name that is a pet physic someone told me of one a while back who charges a small fee over the phone and has located lost pets. I will search and ask around maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to contact her. I will let you know ok.Take care and keep positive. 

Andi


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Phil --

I'm still with you, hoping and praying for a safe return. Your story about Elmo is quite something -- clearly your intuition (or whatever you want to call it) has served you well in the past.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am still Praying and thinking about Crow Baby everyday!
Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...


Well...I hope I am mistaken...

But my acceptance is that Crow baby has perished, and was in fact not far from here at all, but had become grounded from privation and finally fluffed up hideing in some little low place untill he died.

I searched again last night several times, the last around 6 A.M. this morning, maybe did that till around 8:00 A.M. than came home.

I kept 'feeling' him to be in a particular area, and low against some wall in a nook, and I could not refine this into a closer impression for my searches, but I tried for hours, going over the area in every way I could.

Getting home then, finally going to bed, praying for something to go on, there was a moment of a vivid flash of an image, in which I saw him, deceased, with his inner eye lid closed and the outer one languid, laying on his side.

My impression was that he had actually been ecstatic and tremendously happy in his time of being a wild Pigeon for a few days, and that he simply did not know how to get home. That also, he had not flown especially well or far, but had enjoyed it immensely for a few days, and in his innocense, somehow, accepted his fate without conflict or remourse or fear...that he knew I was looking for him, but he did not know where he was to in any way aide me in the search...other than that he had had great fun and no regrets, even if he did really miss those Seed Pops.

Maybe this is delusion or subconscious projections on my part, or, maybe this is actually about how it went, I have no way to check to know.

One little area, farther than where I thought he would be, I was paused talking to some ferals who in the dim almost dawn light, were standing variously on the asphalt of a parking area behind fome old buildings.

I saw them very vividly in their elegance, their freedom and vitality, their poise for exhuberance and fun...

They know the risks of their World, it seemed to me...at least in their own terms, they do, if not in the ways we do.

To be Birds at all is to be on some fine edge of the extreme for Life forms on Earth, and they know this in their way...it is what they 'do'.

I thought of little Crow Baby with his not quite perfect feathers from his preening being less than perfect oweing to his Beak, but he worked on it so patiently, his Feathers over all were quite good...and looking at the radient and robust Birds there in front of me, and thinking of Crow Baby having claimed his several days of getting to be one of them in his way...

They seemed so perfect, to elegant, so free and brave...their margain for departure from the fullness of function they need to survive, is small...and Crow Baby was not anywhere near where he'd have to be to survive as they do.

I have lost other Birds where I knew something terrible had happenned to them, and sometimes I found them, Dog mauled or Car hit...

Maye I will still find Crow Baby...who knows...

But this is my acceptance anyway, such as it is...

That in his own way, he enjoyed his sojourn immensely and without regret or fear...and that he just did not know how to get back home. That he had been simply SO exhuberant in his sudden re-discover of the World, he had not payed attention to where he had come from to know hoe to gat back...then, after a time of flying around variously, had tired, got rained on and wet ( it rained heavily twice here) his feather-powder was not very good, and when he bathed hed get soaked...so, was grounded, and slowly over a few more days of it, with no water or food...with wet chill...perished gently in some place at the base of a wall, probably in an area of some fenced back building I can not get a look at.

Oh...so many things of his wacky and happy ways...

Naps on my shoulder whilke I would be typeing posts on Pigeontalk...

When he was bald all that time, I'd hold him with his head against my closed eye to warm his little head, and he really liked that and would close his eyes and just lay in my hand and we'd do that, ot I's 'Haaaaaa' warm air, like when you are going to clean your Glasses, I'd do that gently many times in a row on his naked little head to warm it, and he really liked it and would almost drift off to sleep...

I was so proud of him for having grown all those perfect Feathers on his head! This seemed like such a miricle, for having already grown all new flesh and skin up there...

I'd take naps on the bed and he'd fly over sometimes and nap with me, standing on one foot next to my forehead...or play eye games, of who is sleeping who is awake...

He was a wonderful little friend...and I'd gladly give my left nut to have him back safe and sound.

I had ben thinking just some few days earlier, and wrote to a friend about him, thinking I am happy to do Seed-Pops with him for the next twenty years...or whatever...it was always such fun and he loved it so much and was so vivd and happy with it.

Thanks all for rooting for him so much, all through his time with me from the beginning, and with this too...

I have not given up, but I feel strongly that what I described, is what happenned...but I would give anything to be wrong and for him to come flying up, or walking up, or, for me to find him somehow...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I believe what you feel in your heart is to be trusted! And yes! I believe those days of being and feeling free are always worth it, no matter who or what you are, or what the out come maybe!
I know what I would choose!
Denise
(With many hugs your way)


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I wish I could give you*

a big big hug, as I sit here crying after reading your post. I am sorry he hasn't come home, I would take the days of flying free if given a choice. He was lucky to have a human so loving and good. I will send my prayers to you and crow baby.

Take care,
Andi


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, that post made me cry, too. 

Phil, if I had to choose between being loved the way you love Crow-baby and flying free, you wouldn't be able to tear me away from home! You gave him a happy life, if far too brief, where he would have never had a life at all otherwise. I'm so sorry for your loss -- I'm still hopeful that maybe he is alive and will make his way home.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope is that thing with feathers that perches in the soul and sings the tune without the words and never stops... at all. ~Emily Dickinson

You've gotta have hope. Without hope life is meaningless. Without hope life is meaning less and less. ~Author Unknown

When you say a situation or a person is hopeless, you're slamming the door in the face of God. ~Charles L. Allen

I'm so tired of crying and of the loss of our feathered loved ones! I refuse to believe Baby Crow is gone! He's joined a flock and they're giving the love and caring you would if here were still home.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...

You know, I thought that what I had 'seen' in my mind's Eye a couple days ago, was his end. But then somehow it did not feel that way, so I kept looking. The last few days I looked a great deal, all the places nooks and crannies in these alleys and streets for many blocks in every direction.

Seeing sometimes some crumpled paper or small chunk of asphalt at a distance, next to a curb or against a wall in a vacant lot, something under a parked car...and my Heart would about leap out of my chest, then getting closer, I'd see it had about the right shape and size and color, from that distance...but that was all...

I made little "REWARD!!!" posters and taped them to a few dozen light poles...talked to street people and handed the fliers-posters to them, they were all very cool people with this, happy to help look. I saw almost no street people untill today during this last week of my lookings...

I used the image of Crow Baby sitting on my Coffee Cup in front of my computer for the fliers/posters.

It seemed SO strong that I could 'feel' him somewhere, still alive and huddled like a fluff-ball. 

I just could not tell where to look exactly, even though I looked so much so carefully in so many places and areas around here. I kept feeling like it was somewhere around this particular building some blocks from here, but for looking all around it many many times at all hours...I could feel no further detail or clue.

Anyway, about 9:40, a little while ago by now...I was working and suddenly felt a kind of joyous release, like some energy-field collapsed and changed, and with it the profound sense that he had just passed, and that the image I 'saw' a couple days ago, was not present-time for when I saw it, but some glimpse of what was pending.

It felt like he had hung on all this time...and finally let go.


And the last couple days, I felt he was hanging on, so innocently as they do or can...and that he was aware of me trying to reach him but he had no idea how to communicate anything about where he was. It felt like this connection had him hang on and not give up intill there was nothing left.

I kept feeling that...so strongly the last couple days, so I kept looking.

Anyway, now it does feel like he is gone, and somehow, euphorically, for him. 

It felt like he was "here" and I stopped working and just stood there experienceing it. Like he was on my shoulder where I'd rub my cheek on his wing/side and he'd close his eyes and leasn into it a little, like he always did when he'd nap there. It felt like a moment of that.

I did not want to let go in case the connection could somehow encourage him to hang on...just in case somehow I could find him.

But I think it is over now. That what there was to hang on to, is changed into something free and mysterious and happy.


Little 'Crow-Baby' would have been born in mid April last.

Somewhere in Southern California...

I was so proud of him...growing all those perfect feathers on his little head.

Quite the Miracle-Bird, and the best Ambassador of good will I could ever hope for, to greet new arrivals.

I have cried so much I do not even know anymore what part I am crying about.

Maybe the whole thing. Just how wonderful he was and how wacky.

My complaiscancy in letting him get out.

How I know he really had fun...and did not know how to find his way back, and never got really very 'far' anyway with his low stamina and indoor Wings wwith those raggedy feathers he preened all the time but could not get right because of his Beak.

How I just wish he would have come back, and we could have maybe found a way for him to go Fly all he wants, and still come back in for Seed-Pops. To learn the drill for that...

For those who may not know, he was driven form some high Nest by Crows and then continued to be attacked by them, at a Motel parking lot somewhere in Southern California, around May 1st last.

A man intervened when he saw what was happenning, and saved him. The guy spent all morning trying to find someone to help t he little Bird, and, could not find anyone. So he continued driving East, and nearing Las Vegas, on his Cell phone, he kept trying and somehow, from someone, got my Number, called me, and brought him here.

It was the only Bird I ever heard crying. He just wimpered softly without stopping, for a couple days. I dribbled water into the side of his Beak off and on which he seemd to like. It took a four or five for his abundantly full Crop of Seeds to empty.

The injuries to his upper Beak, initially, did not prevent him from pecking, which he learned to do at a very young age...learned to do soon after his Crop emptied, and I was so grateful he did learn, since the upper Beak had had so much of it's root pecked away by the Crows, I dared not try and open it to tube feed him.


So, for a while, he pecked well and even taught other new-arrive babys to do so also. But after some weeks of that, his upper Beak tilted up, then sideways, then variously was just barely attatched. This continued to heal slowly and to change in various ways, but from that time on, I fed him by popping Seeds into his mouth, which oweing to the upward curve of his Beak from it's root area, was very easy to do, and which he took to from the start with great enthusiasm and wacky excitements.

So we did this a few times a day...and he always did his twirly-Bird-Dance before...and after...with the same excitement a Squeaker does, if you have ever seen them do it when they get all wound up knowing they are about to be fed.

Thus, his getting 'out' was dangerous for him unless he returned, since what scant food as the ferals hereabout must find to survive on, would do him no good, as he could not peck effectively to get any Seeds even in a deep bowl,m and even if the Seeds were very small. We tried that many times, but it was a no-go.

So...starvation then was my worry for him, and my impression also as for his end.

Somehow he was too innocent I think to have been other than accepting and euphoric in his adventure, and I know he would have loved being a wild Bird, even if it was just for however much of that Week that he had enough calories stored, to do somethign with it.

Anyway...I guess I just wanted to tell something of his history, his story. My story too.

Thanks for letting me catharcise to your kind ears - eyes.

Kiss your little ones on the head...

I will blow a Kiss to his...and all it's perfect feathers...

I must have kissed that head a thousand times! Especially when it was bald for so long...Lol...that and pressed my closed eye against the top of his head, which when it was bald, he liked it when I would do that, and when I would stop, he would open his eyes as if to say, "why'd you stop so soon?" so I'd do more.

He always liked it and closed his eyes and stood still...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*sorry*

About baby crow being lost and gone. Now he fly in the heavenly flock. I can't wait to see the Masters flock. Continue the good work. I miss all the birds who have passed. Each one touches our life in different ways.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Dear Phil,

We are very sorry about Crow-Baby. 

Take care,
Suzanna & Beanie


----------



## mainesgem (Sep 12, 2005)

*Oh Phil*

I am so, so , so sorry. I am sitting here crying and my four year is wondering why. 

There is nothing I can say except he's in a better place than this world.

Your story of how you cared for crow baby has inspired me to help more birds. 

Phil, there is no way you could have known what would happen to crowe baby by keeping the door open-so please do not hold it against yourself. 

I feel when your number is up-it's up. All creatures. You gave your crowe baby a wonderful life in his allotted time in this world. That's all any creature could ask for-a happy life while they are here. 

I hope your pain eases and you are in my prayers. 

I am sending you a hug...

Jenny.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm so very sorry*

to hear you were not able to find Crow Baby!

Mr. Squeaks and I send our hugs and condolences too!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Phil, I would also like to hope that Crow-Baby is still with us in this world and that he will return to your care, but if he has been released then I would like your image of a joyous departure to remain with us.

Your previous vivid flashes of death and starvation are unlikely to be real. I know this because I have had the same experiences, such shocking, vivid pictures of my dogs that I thought they must be a terrible premonition, but time proved them to be false. I have experienced the same with about pigeons in my care and run out to the aviary only to find - thank goodness - that they were fine.

I don’t think it is the length of time in this world that matters but the quality of the time and you more than compensated for any bad times that Crow Baby had before he was rescued with your love and care.

Cynthia


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phil, I really just don't know what to say....the whole story just breaks my heart. I'm so sorry.

Linda


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am just so sorry! Words can not express my feelings for you!

Prayers and Love to you!
Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Phil, I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss. You got to know this young bird very well, since you appreciate how much he would enjoy his time flying free as a wild bird.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
Maybe, just maybe Crowbaby felt the need to be a feral, even if it was for ever so short a time. Maybe he was hiding some health issue, something thses little 'uns do so well, as you know, and he didn't want his Daddy Phil to see him decline or die. Maybe he's been picked up and found by another kind and loving person who doesn't know you are looking for this pidgey. Maybe you did feel his passing, as a gift from him to you, to let you know that he's now painfree and whole. I do know for sure that you'll remember him and miss him for the longest time. I do know that he loved you as much as you loved him.
Love,
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

What a beautiful sentiment, Daryl. Such peaceful and calming thoughts sent to Phil


----------

